# Mouse/Rat Breeding (for snakes)



## samatwwe (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I wanted to start breeding mice and rats for my snakes as my collection is growing and the costs for buying feeders every week is gaining on me. Im stuck because my mom is allergic to mice and rats but would it be fine if I set them up in my closet with and air purifier? My dad suggested the idea and I think it could work. Any opinion is appreciated!
Sam:?


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Aug 21, 2009)

been there done that. raised quail,rabbits,chickens.it's okay for awhile then it will get old.now i just buy what i need.


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Aug 21, 2009)

keeping them in your home.will be a challenge with the amonia smell better keep it clean.


----------



## vvx (Aug 21, 2009)

Mice smell much worse than rats (female mice not so much, but male mice are bad.) So if you were able to only do rats that would help.

As far as an air purifier, the main smell that bothers people with rats/mice is the ammonia. Cleaning the cage more frequently helps. An air purifier will probably do absolutely nothing. Unless you pay the big bucks for one that can filter gases (expect $500 or more for that).

Then again,I don't think you can be allergic to ammonia so perhaps the filter would pick up enough dust particles (though my experience has been most that claim allergies to rats simply don't like the smell, and allergies are easy to claim).

Really though, once you start buying supplies and everything, I doubt you'll save much money over buying larger quantities online and keeping them in the freezer.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 22, 2009)

by the time you figure in enclosures, breeders, feeding costs, time, and hassle buying frozen online still works out cheaper if you buy in bulk. Rodent pro is pretty good.


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 22, 2009)

I just found a guy local so I wouldnt have to hastle shipping. I just thought breeding my own would be a lot cheaper?


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 22, 2009)

reverendsterlin said:


> by the time you figure in enclosures, breeders, feeding costs, time, and hassle buying frozen online still works out cheaper if you buy in bulk. Rodent pro is pretty good.


Rodent Pro's price are really* good*, but shipping is $40!


----------



## blackcadillac70 (Aug 22, 2009)

just paid $6.95 for what was sold as a large rat.was a medium rat few years ago.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 23, 2009)

i only feed frozen then you can bulk up on frozen mice .  i paid 45 dollars for fuzzies back in january and i just ran out this month.


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 23, 2009)

nrokin said:


> i only feed frozen then you can bulk up on frozen mice .  i paid 45 dollars for fuzzies back in january and i just ran out this month.


I only feed frozen as well except to one of my snakes as it will only take live.. I was going to breed them since it wouldnt be an issue as I have a C02 Chamber already.


----------



## madamwlf (Aug 23, 2009)

I have to disagree with most here.  Breeding your own is far cheaper then buying them.  I spend about $15 a week on feeders because all of my babies only take live right now.  That's $60 a month just on feeders.  I've already set up a small breeding group of 2 females to one male.  Rodent chow cost $20 for a bag that will last me about 4 months.  $5 every other week for carrots, $20 a month for aspen bedding.  The most I laid out was for a cage and you may be able to find someone on CL selling one cheap.  Or you can get cheap tanks to put them in.  Up to you.  I got a cage since the breeders will be pets as well.  So, if you have a few snakes to feed then I think breeding your own is cheaper.


----------



## Sarcastro (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive said this on the boards many many times proper air circulation and activated charcoal filters and you wouldn't know the feeders were there unless your right on top of them.


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 23, 2009)

madamwlf said:


> I have to disagree with most here.  Breeding your own is far cheaper then buying them.  I spend about $15 a week on feeders because all of my babies only take live right now.  That's $60 a month just on feeders.  I've already set up a small breeding group of 2 females to one male.  Rodent chow cost $20 for a bag that will last me about 4 months.  $5 every other week for carrots, $20 a month for aspen bedding.  The most I laid out was for a cage and you may be able to find someone on CL selling one cheap.  Or you can get cheap tanks to put them in.  Up to you.  I got a cage since the breeders will be pets as well.  So, if you have a few snakes to feed then I think breeding your own is cheaper.


Thank you!! Something I was looking for.. lol I figured I was spending close to $70-$80 a month and breeding might be the cheapest route. Its also not too much of a hastle since I accually like the rodents as pets as well. I have had pet mice and rats over the years and would like more so why not breed them as feeders as well? Thanks for the help tho!


----------



## squamata99 (Aug 24, 2009)

Breeding your own is way better and cheaper.  I built a rack that holds 5 bins for $50  I have 7 snakes (boas, pythons,& milks) and a 3' monitor that get fed as much as they want basically and I still have more than enough leftover that I sell on the side.  From selling my extra stock - I don't even have to pay for their mazuri out of my pocket.  Yes air purifiers only control the dust and allergens.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 24, 2009)

samatwwe said:


> I only feed frozen as well except to one of my snakes as it will only take live.. I was going to breed them since it wouldnt be an issue as I have a C02 Chamber already.


Have you tried cutting a hole in the pikie or mouses brain and letting brain matter be exposed? and putting the frozen mouse in hot water and giving it quickly so that the heat from the water may trick the snake into thinking its live?


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 24, 2009)

madamwlf said:


> I have to disagree with most here.  Breeding your own is far cheaper then buying them.  I spend about $15 a week on feeders because all of my babies only take live right now.  That's $60 a month just on feeders.  I've already set up a small breeding group of 2 females to one male.  Rodent chow cost $20 for a bag that will last me about 4 months.  $5 every other week for carrots, $20 a month for aspen bedding.  The most I laid out was for a cage and you may be able to find someone on CL selling one cheap.  Or you can get cheap tanks to put them in.  Up to you.  I got a cage since the breeders will be pets as well.  So, if you have a few snakes to feed then I think breeding your own is cheaper.


I agree , ive never fed my mice live, i switched a live feeder over to frozen, and when i went to the petstore i looked at the pricing on the feeder mice that were only Frozen and they were outrageous!! 

Maybe you can find a local breeder that would give you prices that are cheaper then petstores , i get mine from a breeder and she cut the cost of price in half for her customers.


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 25, 2009)

nrokin said:


> Have you tried cutting a hole in the pikie or mouses brain and letting brain matter be exposed? and putting the frozen mouse in hot water and giving it quickly so that the heat from the water may trick the snake into thinking its live?


I always feed the frozen mice/rats warm from the hot water to all of them, but I have tried it all for that Corn snake but maybe someday she'll crack! lol


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 25, 2009)

Also, to update this thread, last night I bought 1 male, 3 females. I accually like them as pets even more! They are all different colors so I should have some neat colorful litters. I also noticed one of the females always chases another female and like bites her because the other one would like make a very high pitched screem.  I took the "attacker" out for a while and put her in and she didnt do it anymore. Any advice on how to stop her from attacking one of the other females?


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 25, 2009)

samatwwe said:


> I always feed the frozen mice/rats warm from the hot water to all of them, but I have tried it all for that Corn snake but maybe someday she'll crack! lol



hehe what a stinker snake , post pics of her!


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 25, 2009)

nrokin said:


> hehe what a stinker snake , post pics of her!


I have pics of her in this thread... http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=161167 
Shes a cremesicle and shes the last one i believe.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 25, 2009)

samatwwe said:


> I have pics of her in this thread... http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=161167
> Shes a cremesicle and shes the last one i believe.


oh ilove that albino boa!
Nice pics!


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 25, 2009)

nrokin said:


> oh ilove that albino boa!
> Nice pics!


Thanks! Hoping to breed her in a few years..


----------

